# Control DCT6200 without IR cables...



## woodie (Feb 7, 2005)

Outsource for TiVo

- Control DCT6200 via serial-to firewire instead of IR cable
- Use internal tuner for analog channels (nice channel surfing), 
- Emulate satellite box to access digital cable channels.

Works great for me, hope other find it helpful.

http://oakct.netpress.com/outsource/

http://oakct.netpress.com/outsource/outsource.tar.gz


----------

